# Jealousy peeing?



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

About 4 weeks ago we adopted a kitten. We did all of the "right" things to introduce Coya to the cat- smelling/cuddling with a blanket with the cats scent, exploring all of the cats bedding, toys, etc, smelling the crate with cat inside, feeding on opposite sides of a closed door. Coya has seemed very welcoming of the cat, wants to play with her (a little too much, but we're working on that), will settle down and lay near the cat calmly, etc. 

Well the day after we brought the cat home we came home from work and noticed that the cushion on our couch was very wet...fiance said it smelled like urine, but I didn't think it did. I had assumed she had been licking at something a lot which she does often, and spot treated it. Since then no odd spots turning up...until tonight. My fiance's brother came over for dinner who Coya LOVES and in between his normal play/petting Coya, he was giving the cat attention. He left and I went about the house cleaning up. I came to sit down and smelled a strong odor of urine. Sure enough the blanket on the couch along with the edge of two of the seat cushions are soaked! I brought her over to the spot and scolded her vocally and then put her outside using her normal command of "potty". When she came back in she went directly under the coffee table which is where she goes when she's been up to something she knows she shouldn't have.

I'm so upset by this because she's my baby and I don't want her to be feeling jealous or replaced, but I know this is something that needs to be addressed. The answer I need is how? 

I will say that since getting the cat her routine has changed a tid bit and she hasn't been going out as regularly as normal, but that has to do with the cold weather...not that she knows that though. We do still play a ton in the house, and she is going to the dog park/for walks at least every other day.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> I will say that since getting the cat her routine has changed a tid bit and she hasn't been going out as regularly as normal, but that has to do with the cold weather



I would think her not getting to go out as often may be the root of the problem, not her being jealous. You also mentioned in a past post she has submissive urination. I would clean the couch with something that takes the smell away, and cover it for now. Work with her on going out to potty more regularly, and see if that helps.
You know you can't punish a dog for something you didn't see happen. You only have seconds to correct them, or you just have to ignore it.
They react to your mood, but have no idea why they are being treated that way.
If they do put it together, some dogs start to hide pee. It best to just get her out more often, and praise her for potting outside.


----------

